# Acheté CleanMyMac ??



## Bataleo (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour ,

Est-ce que vous pensez que la version payante de CleanMyMac vaut vraiment le coup ?

Parce que je viens d'acheter un Mac et pour la durée de vie, je me suis dit qu'il fallait que je trouve un logiciel pour nettoyer le disque dur de temps en temps. 

Parce que il y'a aussi Onyx (qui est gratuit) mais je sais pas si niveau performance il vaut aussi bien que CleanMyMac ??
Vous utilisez quoi comme logiciel vous ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'utilise cmd + f et ça me suffit largement. 



Je n'utilise jamais ce genre d'appli (CleanMyMac, CleanApp ou autres dans le même genre) mais, après, chacun fait comme il le souhaite.

Pour la durée de vie, toutes ces applications tierces ne changeront absolument rien.


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2011)

Onyx n'a rien à voir avec CleanMyMac

CleanMyMac je déconseille car il cause plus de pb qu'il n'a d'utilité (si tu connais mal ton Mac, CleanMyMac risque de te faire faire des betises, et si tu connais bien ton Mac, alors CleanMyMac ne sert à rien car tu as plus vite fait de faire le boulot à la main)

Onyx est un outil très puissant que je déconseille également si tu connais mal l'UNIX qui se cache derrière MacOS X

Le mieux est de ne toucher à rien.

IL n'y a pas de nettoyage reellement utile sur Mac


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Septembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> (...) Onyx est un outil très puissant que je déconseille également si tu connais mal l'UNIX qui se cache derrière MacOS X (...)


Tout à fait exact.
Et dans ce cas il vaut mieux lui préférer Maintenance qui est plus "soft".


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Tout à fait exact.
> Et dans ce cas il vaut mieux lui préférer Maintenance qui est plus "soft".



+1, il fait l'essentiel, même psychologiquement parlant ! :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (18 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Tout à fait exact.
> Et dans ce cas il vaut mieux lui préférer Maintenance qui est plus "soft".



Je pensais que le développeur d'Onyx avait arrêté de faire progresser Maintenance...


----------



## Larme (18 Septembre 2011)

Personnellement, je conseillerais _Onyx_.
J'irais pas payer des applications comme _CleanMyMac_.
Cependant, concernant _Onyx_, je dirais, en trollant un peu, que y'a pas besoin de le passer régulièrement comme sous Windaube... Je le fais uniquement de temps en temps lorsque je sens un peu de ralentissement, et parce que l'effacement des divers caches est centralisé... Sinon, non, je ne l'utilise pas.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Septembre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Je pensais que le développeur d'Onyx avait arrêté de faire progresser Maintenance...


Pour Lion le développement est en cours.


----------



## Bataleo (21 Septembre 2011)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses !! 

Je me posais cette question parce que je viens de recevoir un MBA, j'ai 18Go d'autre sur le SSD et je ne vois pas du tout ce qui peut prendre autant de place !! Vous avez une idée ?

Je me demandais alors quoi faire pour libérer de l'espace et quand j'utilisais la version gratuite de CleanMyMac, il me proposait parfois 700 Mo de fichiers inutiles à supprimer (que je ne pouvais pas entièrement supprimés car la version gratuite était limitée). 

Donc je trouvais ça plutôt pas mal mais si vous pensez que ce n'est pas terrible je vous crois !! 

Si on peut faire des nettoyages manuels ça me va mais est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment trouver et supprimer ces fichiers inutiles ce serait sympa!!


----------



## diana19 (3 Septembre 2014)

Je remonte le fil 
Idem pour moi. J'ai beau supprimer des fichiers. Je n'arrive pas à libérer de l'espace sur mon disque dur. J'ai utilisé maintenance. Ca n'a pas libéré grand chose. On vient de me conseiller d'utiliser clean my mac. 
J'ai 20go dans autres mais je ne vois pas où ils sont. Il ne reste sur le DD que les appli et logiciels...
la musique, les photos, les doc sont sur un DDexterne.
Du coup impossible de faire les mises à jour car je n'ai pas assez de place...


----------



## houdini (4 Septembre 2014)

J'utilise un outil pour "cartographier" mes disques durs, Disk Inventory X mais il y en a une ribambelle. Cela m'a permis par exemple d'éliminer un fichier invisible .quicktime dans "Vidéos" de plusieurs gigas...

houdini


----------



## pascalformac (4 Septembre 2014)

diana19 a dit:


> Je remonte le fil
> Idem pour moi. J'ai beau supprimer des fichiers. Je n'arrive pas à libérer de l'espace sur mon disque dur. J'ai utilisé maintenance. Ca n'a pas libéré grand chose. On vient de me conseiller d'utiliser clean my mac.
> J'ai 20go dans autres mais je ne vois pas où ils sont. Il ne reste sur le DD que les appli et logiciels...
> la musique, les photos, les doc sont sur un DDexterne.
> Du coup impossible de faire les mises à jour car je n'ai pas assez de place...


tu oublies clean my mac
et tu utilises un des nombreux pisteurs de "y a koa sur mon mak"
dont l'un est mentionné juste au dessus

et preciser aussi l'OS , le mac en question et voir les très très nombreux fils sur les questions  autour de  _j'ai un gros " autre"_


----------



## oeufmollet (4 Septembre 2014)

A une époque, j'utilisais aussi Onyx, mais finalement j'ai arrêté, je vois pas de différence.
 Par contre, de temps en temps, une petite réparation des autorisations avec l'utilitaire de disque, ça peut pas faire de mal, et c'est gratuit.
 Enfin, pour le formatage complet, j'ai abandonné depuis que j'ai quitté Windows, je vais ptet le faire pour le passage à Mavericks quand j'aurai le temps, mais juste pour faire du tri dans les applis que j'utilise ou non.


----------

